# A big perch...



## rhodes31072 (Feb 15, 2009)

for my pond at least.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 15, 2009)

That sir is a crappie..


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks like a crappie to me! Nice one too.


----------



## Smokey (Feb 15, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Looks like a crappie to me! Nice one too.



Yep Crappie -- pronounced Crap - pee not Crop - pee

Nice catch.  I'd love to get into a mess of'em.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Feb 15, 2009)

two nice fillets on that one...


----------



## ButcherTony (Feb 15, 2009)

you not from around here are you son


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 15, 2009)

perch... no
crappie... yes
dinner... mmm


----------



## rhodes31072 (Feb 15, 2009)

Fellas, fellas, fellas...i was born and bred here in south Georgia and if you come to wilcox county, that sir, is a perch.  Short for white perch for you urbanites.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey how bout nice fish.  

Hoss


----------



## stev (Feb 15, 2009)

black crappie
n.
An edible North American sunfish (Pomoxis nigromaculatus) having dark mottled coloring. Also called calico bass, strawberry bass.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 15, 2009)

Good'un!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 15, 2009)

rhodes31072 said:


> Fellas, fellas, fellas...i was born and bred here in south Georgia and if you come to wilcox county, that sir, is a perch.  Short for white perch for you urbanites.



I was just messin with ya but that ain't a white perch either....  Y'all south Ga boys are mixed up...


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Feb 15, 2009)

its a speckled perch down here...


----------



## rhodes31072 (Feb 15, 2009)

I've got to be real honest guys, I don't care what they call fish in Kansas.  In my pond, that fish and any other one that looks like that, is gonna be called a perch.  It's just a slang term for it here. I can start listing everything by its scientific name, but I am scared they would move it to the Biology forum


----------



## Cadcom (Feb 15, 2009)

That thar is a spec.


----------



## morris (Feb 15, 2009)

yep nice white perch or speck, aint no crappies down here


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Feb 16, 2009)

Cadcom said:


> That thar is a spec.



Agreed...looks like a speck to me


----------



## Shug (Feb 16, 2009)

Here in Tenn thats a white crappie


----------



## Tanner boyzz (Feb 16, 2009)

looks like a spec to me


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 16, 2009)

Perch....crappie...

I think we can all agree on it being called Dinner.  Nice one.


----------



## ratman (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice white perch mr. Rhodes. It does look like supper to me.


----------



## hgreagan (Feb 16, 2009)

Shug said:


> Here in Tenn thats a white crappie


But that is becuase ya'll don't have any specs up there. Technically it is called a black crappie, but folks I fish with down here in South Ga. wouldn't know what you were talking about.


----------



## hotamighty (Feb 16, 2009)

That is a dang sure nice speckled perch. I'd like to have a good mess of em that size. Havent had a chance to go.


----------



## mrbrinson (Feb 16, 2009)

That is a nice perch....and I should know....


----------



## tigerfan (Feb 16, 2009)

*perch?  crappie?*

That is a sac-a-lait


----------



## Michael Lee (Feb 16, 2009)

Tell Matt there that one day he'll learn to fish like me 

Good job bro!

ML


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 16, 2009)

White Perch


----------



## rhodes31072 (Feb 17, 2009)

I would like to give credit where credit is due.  mrbrinson is a new member here and is the ugly devil that caught that perch in the picture.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 17, 2009)

That's a honker! Are you gonna get it mounted? Sure would be a nice mount.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow! That'd make a purty mount! 

You oughta put that on the freshwater fishing forum,too - and make 'em drool!


----------



## Jasper (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey rhodes,

You call it whatever you want man. That's a good one. My favorite fish to catch.........


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 17, 2009)

That thar is food!  Congrats!


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Feb 17, 2009)

Check the fishing regs and it will tell u what kind of fish that is. Nice crappie though, caught one just like it in my pond the other day!!!


----------



## JoshM (Feb 17, 2009)

They're all the same guys...perch, crappie, paper mouth, rock bass even...My grandparents call them "sac a laits".

Nice looking fish either way


----------



## Jhunt (Feb 17, 2009)

rhodes31072 said:


> Short for white perch for you urbanites.




Not white perch, "Speckled Perch" you knucklehead.


----------



## K80 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice crappie!


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 17, 2009)

i notice a trend here in what people call it.


----------



## pop pop jones (Feb 18, 2009)

Slab


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 18, 2009)

rhodes31072 said:


> for my pond at least.




did you go to mercer?


----------



## rhodes31072 (Feb 18, 2009)

No, I went to ABAC and UGA.


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 19, 2009)

look just like a guy i went to school with at mercer. anyways nice pictures!


----------



## Luke0927 (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice sized crappie!


You South GA boys.....

white perch








black crappie


----------



## mrbrinson (Feb 19, 2009)

Luke0927 said:


> Nice sized crappie!
> 
> 
> You South GA boys.....
> ...



"The genus name Pomoxis derives from the Greek πώμα and οξύς. The common name, crappie, derives from the Canadian French crapet, which refers to many different fishes of the family Centrarchidae. Other names for crappies are papermouths, calico bass, strawberry bass, white perch, specks, speckled perch, sac-a-lait, rock bass and Oswego bass."

You North GA boys feel free to keep calling it by its French name, but we're gonna stick with perch so everybody down here doesn't laugh at us....


----------



## Luke0927 (Feb 19, 2009)

mrbrinson said:


> "The genus name Pomoxis derives from the Greek πώμα and οξύς. The common name, crappie, derives from the Canadian French crapet, which refers to many different fishes of the family Centrarchidae. Other names for crappies are papermouths, calico bass, strawberry bass, white perch, specks, speckled perch, sac-a-lait, rock bass and Oswego bass."
> 
> You North GA boys feel free to keep calling it by its French name, but we're gonna stick with perch so everybody down here doesn't laugh at us....



 perch is a general name for about 130 different fish...guess its just easier for you south GA boys to call everything by one name!  

i wrote that article in wikipedia


----------



## Jhunt (Feb 19, 2009)

Heck, in south Georgia, a largemouth bass is a "trout".   The most confussed my dad ever got was when he went trout fishing in north Georgia with my Papa in the 1960's and Papa showed him what a trout really was.


----------



## letliloneswalk (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok   I LOVE PERCH , CAUGHT THOUSANDS OF THEM AND YOUR ALL WRONG .THEY HAVE DARK STRIPES ANDTHEY ARE YELLOW IN FACT  WALLEYES ARE MEMBERS OF THE PERCH FAMILY  YOU GOT A SAC-A-LAI    ALSO CALLED SACK OF MILK  SWEET CRAPPIE


----------

